# Videoplayer programmieren



## PoNr (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,
also muss ein Videoplayer coden, aber einen ganz bestimmten.
Der Player soll Jingles/Samples (kurze Videos) auf dem gesamten Screen anzeigen, auf Knopfdruck. Soweit so gut, dass sollte ich noch selber hinkriegen *gg*  ! 
Aber der Sound sollte über meinen Rear Out gehen, also aus meinem 2. Soundausgang.
Weiß einer wie ich das realisiere ?
Das ganze soll so wie bei Stefan Raab funktionieren, man drückt auf den Knopf und der Sound + Video kommt.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus
PoNr


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht denke ich ja nur zu einfach, aber läßt sich das nicht mit der Konfiguration der Soundkarte erledigen. So Systemsteuerungsmäßig?

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## PoNr (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,
schonmal danke. Aber ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte. Also, ich will halt alles über einen PC laufen lassen. Über Ausgang1 soll normale Musik laufen und über Ausgang2 halt die Samples.

Also läuft gleichzeitig auf beiden Kanälen etwas.

MfG
PoNr


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2005)

Aha, jetzt wird die Problemstellung etwas klarer. Und das geht natürlich mit der Soundkartenkonfiguration erst mal nicht.

Und ich muss erst mal passen.

Sorry
Das Orakel


----------

